# Airliners



## snowleo (Mar 28, 2016)

It was a lovely day in June last year. Time for a trip to the airport. Then, a thunderstorm was forming, turning the evening sky to a real spectacle full of colours. It was a perfect time to test my new 7D II and - what can I say else? - i was not disappointed.

Three 'sunbirds' first.



snowleo


----------



## snowleo (Mar 28, 2016)

After the sunbirds, the 'after-sunset-bird' and the 10'000 ISO-bird.

After-Sunset-Bird:
ISO 6400, aperture 5.6, 1/25th sec., exposure + 0.7, handheld at 400 mm 

10000-ISO-Bird:
ISO 10000!! (just testing), aperture 5, 1/160th sec, exposure -1.7, handheld at 124 mm

taken with my 7D II and the 100-400 L II


----------



## snowleo (Mar 28, 2016)

and the end of the photo mission of that day. The thunderstorm. This time taken with the 5D III and the 70-200 2.8 II at ISO 50, 30 seconds, F 11 at 90 mm and a polarizing filter (to achieve a longer exposure time) and, of course, a tripod.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Snowleo. 
A very nice series of shots, the colours of the sky are stunning. 
How did you process the high ISO 10000 image? What are your thoughts on the usability of this ISO, to me it looks very usable, though others seem far more critical of the high ISO noise I think the 7DII has quite a reasonable appearance to the noise, far nicer to look at than the 7D for sure. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow!
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2016)

I really like this series. Beautiful sky. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 29, 2016)

To Graham (Valvebounce)

Hi Graham

Thank you for your comments and compliments. Indeed, I really like the 7D II, which, in my opinion, has far better and different noise than the 7D. I often use it with ISO 1600 or even 2000 when taking pictures of animals in winter at low light. There is a huge difference between the older and the new 7D - especially in sharpness (e.g. fur of animals).

I was just curious to see how the 7D II performs in high ISO when taking shots after sunset. I did not expect miracles but was surprised by some outstanding pictures - especially when thinking of all those pictures taken without a tripod I was really really surprised by the results. Of course, the new 100-400 II is an outstanding lens, too.

To your question about how usable these high ISO pictures are, well, let me say this: you surely won't enlarge it as big as 10 feet tall!  But I can imagine that it would be very usable for smaller prints (1 foot??  )
You can make your own decision when looking at the pictures below. The first two are 100% crops of the original photo of the Holiday Jet Airbus A319. Picture 903_5198orig1 = jpeg from original unprocessed raw file (no noise reduction, no increase of contrast - just original), the ...pro1 file shows the same processed by Canon's digital photo professional-software version 4. Noise reduced in brightness level 11, in colours level 14. +1 in contrast that's all.

The second series shows the Iberia-Airbrus A320 at ISO 6400, the same like the first two pictures - first the unprocessed original, second processed by Canon's digital photo professional. No other software used.

I think, those results could be worse, could they? 

Snowleo
(my real name is Marcus)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

Lovely series, Marcus! Were those taken in Switzerland? I traveled to CH several times in the past year, the worst weather I experienced was a mild rain.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 30, 2016)

Great photos. i especially like the first image just because I like that aircraft. It sort of defies the "every modern airliner just looks like and A300" rule.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 30, 2016)

To TexPhoto:

Thank you for your compliments. I like the Avro as well. It is comfortable, nice view out of the windows without disturbing wings underneath. Unfortunately Swiss will replace all of them by the new Bombardier C-Series - just another plane that follows the A300-rule! 

To Neuroanatomist:

all pics taken at Zurich Airport (north end of the two main landing runways). And yes, we had extremely nice weather last year. But there can be different times as well. No snow in the mountains without snowfall, no water in the lakes without rain, this rule also applies to Switzerland.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2016)

snowleo said:


> To Neuroanatomist:
> 
> all pics taken at Zurich Airport (north end of the two main landing runways). And yes, we had extremely nice weather last year. But there can be different times as well. No snow in the mountains without snowfall, no water in the lakes without rain, this rule also applies to Switzerland.



Thanks, I generally fly into Zürich. 

Here in New England we have snow, but no mountains. Oh, the locals call them that, but compared to the Alps or the Sierra Nevada of my native California, they're mere foothills.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Marcus. 
Thank you for your in depth reply and the effort you put in to the examples, I too have tried the high ISO's including 16000 (only indoors of some furniture) and found that although the image was grainy it was at least ok for an I saw this shot and perhaps more useful than that. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snowleo said:


> To Graham (Valvebounce)
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> ...


----------



## snowleo (Apr 12, 2016)

*heavy traffic...*


Today, I think I have to post a very special photo taken at Zurich Airport during a very special occasion. There was heavy traffic, very heavy traffic at Zurich Airport.

;D

Well, there is a story coming along with that photo. A friend of mine, (www.ginifoto.ch), has had a good idea once. She's a nice lady, except she's a 'Nikoneer and not a 'Canoneer'. She went to Zurich Airport to take photos of landing airliners. The idea was simply to take a series of pictures of the same landing airplane and stick them together with a panorama software. So she made it. After more than 2 hours of work at the PC at home, she was very pleased by the result, and, honestly, I was really surprised by the result as well and thought: what a good idea! But, well, I couldn't understand why she made a 'panorama-shooting' and did not take multiple exposures. Hm. I was curious, very curious. So we went to Zurich together. She explained how to do it, but the old pal snowleo did not so as she told him to do. I took my 5DIII and my 7DII and put them on a tripod, triggering up to 7 pics by the multiple exposure feature of my Canons - the result was immediately seen on the screen of the camera. It was one of those moments, a Nikoneer was speechless because of a Canoneer!

;D ;D ;D

The reason was that the D810 was simply not able to do the same! Multiple exposures: yes, in the Canon way: no!

So this is my result:

7D MkII on a manfrotto tripod, 15-85mm lens at 31 mm, multiple exposure (7 pics). So I can truly confirm: there was heavy traffic at Zurich Airport that evening, real heavy traffic!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool picture. 8) Nicely done, snowleo.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

At above Miami, Florida, USA. With Canon EOS-M MK I, EF-M 18-55 mm.
Surapon


----------



## Roo (Apr 13, 2016)

Excellent shots surapon and snowleo...and a great story to go with yours too snowleo!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh, I can't believe it, Mr Surapon!! You can't be flying in economy cabin?! 8) ;D ;D. ;D 
-r


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2016)

Roo said:


> Excellent shots surapon and snowleo...and a great story to go with yours too snowleo!



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Roo.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Oh, I can't believe it, Mr Surapon!! You can't be flying in economy cabin?! 8) ;D ;D. ;D
> -r




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. Lion rock.
No, I can not fly on First class or Business Class , Because I will get drunk before the airplane take off. That why just buy the ticket on Economy class, and try to get the Window seat as best as I can + eat the many bags of Peanuts.
Nice to talk to you again, Sir.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 30, 2017)

Fleet Week 2016 UAL 747 Head On 7483 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 UPS approach 6772 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Wild Bill Tattoo 2005 Panoz Esperante GTLM CCA 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



DC-4 Low headon pass 8259 Nevada County AirFest 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the DC-3. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2017)

A somewhat different interpretation...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shots, I like the 747 shot and the DC3 is really nice but my favourite is the DC4. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice shots, I like the 747 shot and the DC3 is really nice but my favourite is the DC4.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you Graham


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 18, 2017)

REX2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice shot, TexPhoto.


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 18, 2017)

Dear Surapon,

Those are fantastic shots you took from your window seat! Would you be willing to share your technique for getting such great shots? Mine never come out anywhere near like yours. 

Best regards,
Vivid Color


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 18, 2017)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Those are fantastic shots you took from your window seat! Would you be willing to share your technique for getting such great shots? Mine never come out anywhere near like yours.
> 
> ...


Our dear friend Surapon has not been on this forum since last year, and I wish he was in good health.

From what I see in his images, his photo style demands:
Circular polarizing filter;
Graduated ND filter;
Very high contrast, not afraid to crush the shadows.


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 19, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...



Thank you for the information. I didn't pay attention to the dates. I hope Surapon is well and just busy with other things.


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...



I echo your thoughts, I miss his politeness and ' inventions ' I hope he is well


----------



## Roo (Nov 26, 2017)

zim said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2017)

zim said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



+1


----------



## C-FMST (Jan 8, 2018)

Some shots from YYZ! ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice series. I especially like the FedEx MD-11.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi C-FMST. 
Nice series, I really like the light on the Ethiopian 787. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## razashaikh (Jan 9, 2018)

Great set of pictures.


----------



## C-FMST (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tyroop (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought that Khun Surapon was back until I realised this was an old post that had been resurrected. Some great shots here.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 9, 2018)

in-active thread but hehe had a few nice shots from the other evening


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice shots, snappy604.


----------

